# My new big boy



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And this is the picture of Freckles baby. He has a weak back leg, I think because he was so big, but is already doing better and isnt 24 hours old yet. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow look at all that color. He is really nice. I hope you enjoy him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...he is a cutie....congrats... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So cute  Congrats!1 :applaud:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaawwweeee He's CUTE!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I know I LOVE his color, which is why im so sad hes a he. If it was a girl I would keep for sure, Oh well moneys nice to and I have 29 more does left so Im sure Ill have so girls to choos from.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Awww he is a cutie


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Um think I need to go on a road tripe and get me a new boy.

He is too cute.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Freckles did well! He sure is way too sweet looking to be a boy :wink: 

Congrats :hug:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats he is so cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know he has such a sweet face, I love it. His leg is all better now, and today kicked my cats out of the dog bed I have in the back yard and slept in it most of the day. He even has a cute personality. Well that makes 2 down 28 more does to go, so well see if someone can do cuter


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Well that makes 2 down 28 more does to go, so well see if someone can do cuter


OMG that's a lot of does! I bet your farm is really fun with all those babies running around :laugh: Happy kidding!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ill let you know lost prairie, This is the first time with that many, only had 5 does last year.


----------

